# Flounder Fishing



## DavidM (Apr 5, 2013)

Never tried flounder fishing, but am curious to learn. Where is a good place to go in either the Navarre or Pensacola area without a boat?

Would also like to know whay kind of lures or bait to use.

Thanks for any info you guys can provide.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Bob Sikes bridge can be one of the best places to catch flounder in the next couple months. I fish for them 2 ways, with a Carolina rig with a live bait, either a bull minnow or finger mullet, and with an artificial lure like a gulp shrimp on a jig head. Fish close to pilings and fish on the bottom.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

A 5/8 to 3/4 oz pompano jig with a mullet strip attached will work wonders on the flounder. Just barely shake it along the bottom. You will usually not feel a strike, but the jig will just feel heavy. Wait a few seconds and set the hook.


----------



## DavidM (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you both for the info. :thumbup:


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I used to Flounder fish every weekend. I used a Carolina rig with bull minnows caught at any beach side. Flounder will grab the bait and hold on to it for a while. Just lift your rod slowly and feel him head shake a bit or feel the weight of the fish. Give him a few seconds or longer (he's not going anywhere) to swallow the bait and then set the hook. 3/4 to 1 oz. weights depending on current and a short 12" leader. Fluorocarbon not needed.


----------



## mostpowerfulfan (Aug 20, 2013)

Navarre bridge is the best place to catch flounder in my experience. I went there today and probably caught 40 to 50 flounder. A 1/2 ounce jig tipped with shrimp was what I caught them on. A lighter jig might work better unless it was windy like today. But if your looking for keepers, only 1 out of every 10 was a keeper.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

mostpowerfulfan said:


> Navarre bridge is the best place to catch flounder in my experience. I went there today and probably caught 40 to 50 flounder. A 1/2 ounce jig tipped with shrimp was what I caught them on. A lighter jig might work better unless it was windy like today. But if your looking for keepers, only 1 out of every 10 was a keeper.


Is that bridge on gulf side or sound side?? thanks GG


----------



## mostpowerfulfan (Aug 20, 2013)

Sound side.


----------

